# Possible Lease In Western KY



## j_seph (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a cousin that lives in Paducah KY
He is trying to find me some land to lease in the surronding counties
for next year if anyone is interested let me know & make a reminder
There is some fine hunting over there
It is 449 miles from Cornelia GA


----------



## multidigits (Oct 21, 2004)

I've got a 900 acre tract available in Union Co., Ky. It had a B & C buck killed off of it 2 years ago. Let me know if your interested?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 21, 2004)

*Where is this near*

and how much per acre tell me a little about the land
send me  a PM


----------



## Slayer (Oct 21, 2004)

*do it..do it...do it!!!!!*

I hunt Webster and Hopkins counties.....you would not believe the quality of hunting they have!!!!


----------



## multidigits (Oct 21, 2004)

The tract I have to offer is actually an island on the Ohio River, near where Illinois, Ind. and Ky. meet. It's down stream a bit from Uniontown, Ky.

The island normally produces about 40 deer a year with just moderate hunting pressure on about half the island. 

Goose and duck is also good, and you can sub-let that if you don't want it.

Price for the tract is $10,000 per year.


----------



## TOW (Oct 21, 2004)

*Well Hi Multi,*

You killed any whopper bucks yet this year?

The KY MZ weekend was uneventful for me.

Except Muhlenburgh county now has one less coyote..

I know the island you are talking about and it has had some great deer taken off of it. The waterfowl hunting is second to none..

I haven't seen you on http://www.IndianaSportsmen.com for awhile. Too busy hunting?

Good luck on the coming season.


----------



## multidigits (Oct 21, 2004)

WW-been to Wyo. chasing antelope and whacking P-dogs. I missed the MLbut we had a good one killed on one of our leases. Should end up in the mid 180's.


----------



## TOW (Oct 22, 2004)

multidigits said:
			
		

> WW-been to Wyo. chasing antelope and whacking P-dogs. I missed the MLbut we had a good one killed on one of our leases. Should end up in the mid 180's.



Goodness!!

That is a hoss..

Did you do any good on the speed goats..?


----------

